# Wood in Upper Blue



## Loren (May 25, 2006)

Just took a run down the Upper Blue; there's definitely some wood.

A few hundred feet above boulder crk (I think), at the entrance to the first moderately significant drop there is a large river wide strainer. It could be boofed on river left, though we portaged river right. Recommend portage/scout river left (river right sucks), but there aren't great eddies after it becomes visible. There were some rafters trying to drag it out of there, I'm not sure if they were successful. 

Next wood was river left at what appeared to be an old railroad trestle. It looked like it was cut, so it probably has been there for a while. It was my first time running this stretch, so I'm not sure.

3/4 through the run there was another large river left strainer. After scouting we determined it could be run safely river right, but at this level there were some very large shallow rocks in the river right line. It required a moderately difficult move to navigate the rocks. If you flipped you could easily be sucked in to a potentially deadly situation. Use caution.

Cheers,
Loren


----------



## campy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Strainers on the "Upper" Blue - Boulder Canyon*

There was success in removing the large river wide strainer just above Rock Creek Rapid yesterday (the first drop in Boulder Canyon). The Strainer is anchored off to the river left bank until we can get back in there, break it up and get it away from the river. 

As for the second significant strainer. It is about 1/4 - 1/2 mile below Pipeline. Loren was correct in that there is a small channel to river right, but rafters beware! There are plently of rocks over there that could potentially send you into a tail spin directly into the strainer. 

We have contacted both Dillon Ranger District as well as the Summit County Water Rescue Team, in hopes that we can get some support in removing the second hazard.

Campy


----------



## Robt (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update, and the work getting it clean. 

Hopefully I will get out there this weekend.

Rob


----------



## Robt (Mar 20, 2007)

Just went down today, and everything had been cut up and cleared out. 

Big thanks for the work done cleaning a great section of river.

Rob


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

So then is it safe to assume that this stretch is good to go for rafts? 

Thanks for getting the wood out of there...


----------



## Robt (Mar 20, 2007)

JBL said:


> So then is it safe to assume that this stretch is good to go for rafts?





JBL said:


> Thanks for getting the wood out of there...


Yes. I took my 14' cat through twice this weekend, and saw a few bigger boats too. Looked like the commercial guys were out yesterday too.

It is tight in a few places with a raft, especially an oar rig, but a fantastic run. Hopefully I will make it down a couple more times before the level drops. 

Rob


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks. Hopefully the water will come up more. I ran the Upper Blue last year at 1100 cfs and it was cherry.


----------

